# Meteorologia Aeronáutica - Planadores (Ajuda)



## Hawk (9 Mar 2008 às 18:34)

Caros amigos meteoloucos,

abro este tópico com um duplo sentido. Primeiro porque penso que me podem dar uma grande ajuda e, segundo, porque deverá ser também um tópico interessante para a maioria de vós.


Neste momento encontro-me a realizar um trabalho sobre planadores. Como devem saber, o planador é uma aeronave sem motor e naturalmente a forma como consegue permanecer no ar está muito dependente dos factores meteorológicos e como tal o piloto tem que "procurar" os potenciais alvos para ganhar sustentação.






E é nesse sentido que procuro a vossa ajuda. Existem, na essência, 3 modos naturais de fazer o planador ganhar altitude (ganhar sustentação), que passo a enumerar:

*Thermal Lift*






Este fenómeno está associado a uma corrente ascendente de ar quente por aquecimento dos solos. O meu 1º problema está em não encontrar um termo em português que traduza a expressão "thermal lift". Além disso as explicações que encontro são um pouco técnicas e com poucas imagens, e como tal gostaria de saber se sabem da existência de algum site de meteolorogia (em português seria ainda melhor) com bom esquemas e animações a explicar esta condição meteorológica.


*Ridge Lift*






Parece estar relacionado com o vento orográfico mas não sei se posso traduzi-lo como simplesmente "vento orográfico".


*Wave Lift*








Dos três tipos é o que menos percebo, embora pareça estar relacionado com o tal vento orográfico mas repetido por diveros ciclos (o que não entendo porquê).


Resumindo...a 1ª grande meta é arranjar a tradução para português (se é que existe) destes 3 termos. Se soubessem de um site (de preferência português mas não obrigatoriamente) e que explica com animações, imagem e texto estes fenómentos era ouro sobre azul. Muito obrigado pela vossa colaboração.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

Olá, *Hawk*.

Inglês é uma língua de que gosto bastante, mas tens de ter em conta o contexto em que se encontram as frases.


THERMAL LIFT

«Lift», em Inglês, significa «elevador», o que conjugado com «Thermal» deverá querer dizer qualquer coisa como «corrente ascendente de ar quente», uma espécie de «elevador térmico» que funciona por acção da subida do ar quente, que se deve ao aquecimento do solo.
Com esta imagem da nuvem, associo isso a um fenómeno de convecção por aquecimento do solo, mas isso já não está directamente relacionado com o assunto de que falas.


RIDGE LIFT

Quanto a este, parece como dizes, um vento ascendente que se deve à orografia do local. Esse ar é obrigado a subir devido à presença de relevo, neste caso, uma elevação, independentemente da altitude, poderá ser um monte ou até uma montanha.
O ar sobe, a temperatura desce, a humidade relativa aumenta e poderá dar-se uma condensação do vapor de água, sendo que, quando isso acontece, ocorre precipitação.


WAVE LIFT

No caso do «wave lift», traduzindo, significa qualquer coisa como «movimento de massas de ar com efeito de onda», ou seja, uma espécie de ascendência e descendência constantes do ar, quer por efeito do relevo ou até por efeito do calor do solo, associado a fenómenos de convecção, como vimos no primeiro exemplo.



Posso dizer-te que não sei muito acerca de aeronáutica, mas é isto que concluo vendo as imagens e tentando traduzir o que é legendado.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 20:06)

Olá, acho que há um forista que pratica ultraleve, pode ser que venha aqui dar uma ajuda.
Mas em português a terminologia é esta. 

- Voo térmico;ascendências térmicas ou simplesmente "térmicas"
- Voo orográfico;ascendências/correntes orográficas
- Voo ondulatório;ascendências ondulatórias

Das 2 primeiras há bastante informação na Net nos sites nacionais de parapente, ultraleve, aeromodelismo, etc.

http://voo.no.sapo.pt/aerodinamica.htm
http://www.fpam.pt/informacoes/LivroAeromodelismo/capituloIV.pdf
etc...

Das ondulatórias de facto há pouca informação em português, talvez porque sejam menos frequentes e já exigem outro domínio técnico mais exigente, mas em inglês há imensa informação. Além de procurares por "Wave Lift" exprimenta também "Wave Soaring".

http://www.union.ic.ac.uk/rcc/gliding/viewpage.php
http://www.scottishglidingcentre.co.uk/lift.htm
http://www.soaring.psu.edu/airborne/wavelift.htm
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/miskin/gliding/gliding/x_wave_soaring.htm
http://www.born2soar.com/factsheet.htm
https://ntc.cap.af.mil/ops/DOT/school/NCPSC/GliderNCPSC/CAPF_5_glider/soaringtechniques.htm


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2008 às 20:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *Hawk*.
> 
> Inglês é uma língua de que gosto bastante, mas tens de ter em conta o contexto em que se encontram as frases.
> 
> ...




Olá Daniel,

antes demais deixa-me agradecer o teu post. De facto essas são algumas das deduções que tinha feito em relação à tradução dos termos. Após a consulta no dicionário de termos técnicos da UE (que normalmente está bem apetrechado) não encontrei a tradução dos mesmos. Como é um trabalho para apresentar, tenho receio que os termos já tenham tradução em português e eu utilizo uma que achei que faria mais sentido mas não está correcta (normalmente dá bronca!).

O conceito "Thermal", "Ridge" e "Wave" são facilmente traduzidos e se pensarmos que em aviação, "Lift" significa sustentação (força contrária ao peso), facilmente chegamos a uma tradução "à letra" que normalmente não é a correcta.

Mais uma vez obrigado pela tua colaboração com as tuas explicações anexadas!


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2008 às 20:50)

Vince disse:


> Olá, acho que há um forista que pratica ultraleve, pode ser que venha aqui dar uma ajuda.
> Mas em português a terminologia é esta.
> 
> - Voo térmico;ascendências térmicas ou simplesmente "térmicas"
> ...




Muito obrigado Vince!

Neste contexto e porque estamos a falar de "Lift", os termos deverão ficar:

-Sustentação térmica
-Sustentação orográfica
-Sustentação ondulatória

O documento PDF que apresentaste dará uma grande ajuda. Está brilhante!

Já vi e adicionei aos favoritos os sites que referiste. Tens o mérito de ter encontrado uns esquemas bem mais elucidativos do que os que tinha encontrado até agora (o meu método de procura já vi que é desastroso ) o que dá sempre uma grande ajuda para entender os textos associados.

Já agora, se acharem esta história do voo sem motor engraçada encontram uns quantos vídeos no youtube apetecíveis. Basta pesquisarem por "glider takeoff". Recomendo os vídeos de "glider winch takeoff". Poderão perceber que a descolagem de um planador (devido à razão de subida elevadíssima) pode ser algo brutal! 

Obrigada pelo colaboração!


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

Hawk disse:


> Neste contexto e porque estamos a falar de "Lift", os termos deverão ficar:
> 
> -Sustentação térmica
> -Sustentação orográfica
> -Sustentação ondulatória



Os termos que te dei são os termos usados por cá pelos praticantes das diversas modalidades. Tenho um amigo que pratica parapente e ele está sempre a falar das térmicas para aqui e térmicas para acolá. Esta malta sabe imenso sobre isto tudo quase só olhando para as nuvens  e respirar o ar, é sempre um prazer falar com eles. É um tipo de sabedoria meteorológica muito específica mas profunda, o que se compreende, são eles que estão lá em cima sem motor e convem que saibam o que estão a fazer pois não há lugar para grandes erros


----------

